# "L'application" n'est plus disponible...



## CanvasTud (13 Février 2017)

Bonjour tout le monde,
Après avoir installé une application sur mon ipod via le mode développeur, l'avoir utilisée plusieurs fois dans la semaine (en quittant entre chaque fois) puis rouverte une dernière fois ce matin, mon iPod me dit 


> "nom de l'application" n'est plus disponible




S'il-vous plaît, aidez-moi...Ce message s'est affiché 3 fois pour 3 applications différentes...

Merci d'avance...

PS: si je ne suis pas assez clair, dites-le...


----------



## jrichelle (25 Avril 2017)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'avoir le même comportement.

Y a-t-il une solution ?  Quel est l'origine de ce problème ?


----------



## Locke (25 Avril 2017)

Probablement un problème avec le compte développeur ? A vérifier...


----------



## jrichelle (25 Avril 2017)

C'est aussi ce que je pensais, mais je ne vois rien (à première vue) dans le compte développeur avec lequel j'ai construit l'app.


----------



## Larme (27 Avril 2017)

L'application "a été mise via XCode", en faisant un Run ? Sans rien faire d'autre ?
Si c'est le cas, elles ont une durée de vie limitée dans le temps.
Il faut la Run à nouveau.


----------



## CanvasTud (12 Juin 2017)

Merci beaucoup (un peu tardivement) !


----------



## Solelh (31 Décembre 2021)

Si ce message s’affiche, c’est parce que l’app que vous avez installer est sans doute cracker . Je vous conseille de la réinstaller pour voir… mais je ne garantis rien. Si l’installation s’est faite avec un AppStore alternatifs, alors Apple ferra tout pour vous la faire désinstaller car, je le redis, beaucoup de personne utilise les fichier IPA pour installer des applications Hacker (exemple: abonnement gratuit illimité, argent gratuit…). J’espère avoir été assez claire Var en relisant mon message, on comprends un peut rien


----------

